# Feeling trapped by Quarantine



## Grace (May 2, 2020)

This quarantine stuff is driving me nuts. It also doesn't help that I'm so young and limited by society and just generally being a teenager.


I dream of the days I can travel across the world, visit wonderful lands like France and Germany once more. I can't even go to the local CVS to lift some food. SMH.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (May 2, 2020)

Ikr? Must suck to be a teenager and just now growing up into a world that wants to keep you in place out of fear.


----------



## Grace (May 2, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> Ikr? Must suck to be a teenager and just now growing up into a world that wants to keep you in place out of fear.


It really sucks and at this point I have to accept nothing that interesting will happen for a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (May 2, 2020)

Reality is often disappointing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 2, 2020)

Grace said:


> It really sucks and at this point I have to accept nothing that interesting will happen for a long time.



yeah i think a lot of us are in that boat right now, but at least you have some folks here that can sympathize, and maybe help you make plans for when this ridiculousness is all over with!


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah i think a lot of us are in that boat right now, but at least you have some folks here that can sympathize, and maybe help you make plans for when this ridiculousness is all over with!



ikr? I'm pretty excited to escape this dump called a suburbian American town. I love the world and am excited to see more.


----------



## Bushpig (May 3, 2020)

Grace said:


> It really sucks and at this point I have to accept nothing that interesting will happen for a long time.


You seem like a pretty smart kid, but I'm going to be a piece of shit and disagree with you here. There is always something interesting happening. In times like this, you're unable to travel to where those things are happening. I'll give you that. But that doesn't mean that your life has to be boring.

Life is as interesting as you make it! You're a teenager! Get in trouble! Make mistakes! Be stupid sometimes! 

The pandemic may be keeping most people indoors, but that doesn't have to mean you can't have fun. I let myself fall into a relationship that kept me bored for a few years. But now, even during a global crisis, I'm doing something interesting. Tomorrow, I'm hitting the road. But travel isn't the only way to make life interesting! 



Grace said:


> I'm pretty excited to escape this dump called a suburbian American town. I love the world and am excited to see more.


You will. I was the same when I was younger. My advice, don't wait until you're 24 to move like I did! Finish high school, then get out of your small town! I was too cautious to leave after graduating (but not too much to at least get my own place) and got trapped. once I decided to leave, I moved from PA to CA and never moved back. Now my friends from there envy me.

You'll get out. Just have a good time until then!


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2020)

Agree with the infamous @Bushpig on this one.
If your bored, you are boring. Theres a whole world out there, homie!

Sometimes when I am stuck with a job and cant travel, and feel blue bc of it;
one of my favorite things to do is to research and do logistics and the places I want to see.
Research the Ilse of Skye and how to traverse the Cuillen Mountains
Research efelant sanctuaries in SE asia
Research the slot canyons around Antelope in Northern AZ.
How to get there and what to see.
That always helps me.
My point though, make use of your down time so you have more knowledge when the time comes to go.


----------



## plumfae (May 3, 2020)

I been feeling the same way. All winter I was planning on catching out west right around now, and now the time's come I'm stuck staying in one place. You certainly aint alone in this.

I've been going for long far walks for something to do, I'd suggest it. Helps with the bug a bit


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2020)

Bushpig said:


> Finish high school, then get out of your small town!



Oh I'd love to, but my Dad says it's stupid to leave as soon as I should and says I should go to a shitty local college first instead of following my dreams or at least going to a good school in Europe. My plan is to go against his words and just ditch this place as soon as I can.



plumgrainer said:


> I've been going for long far walks for something to do,



I'd love to do that! If only I lived in a big city there'd be a lot more interesting things to see than the same old houses for kilometres


----------



## Aaron Adonis (May 3, 2020)

It is pretty tough out there right now. But hopefully things will cool off soon :/


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2020)

Aaron Adonis said:


> It is pretty tough out there right now. But hopefully things will cool off soon :/


I sure hope so, it's tough being around unsupportive family


----------



## Aaron Adonis (May 3, 2020)

Grace said:


> I sure hope so, it's tough being around unsupportive family


Oof I feel that! The sooner I leave this house the better


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2020)

Aaron Adonis said:


> Oof I feel that! The sooner I leave this house the better


I relate too much. I hate the suburbs.


----------



## Chonkthebonk (May 13, 2020)

You’re definitely not the only one there.
Went from moving around freely without any care in the world, beautiful place to beautiful place, always new interesting people, and now I’m stuck in this little overcrowded box.
These times are hard, can’t wait to feel free again and to explore endlessly


----------



## dprogram (Aug 10, 2020)

Seriously...at a minimum finish high school. Somehow someway. Take a year to travel to get it out of your system then double down on continuing your education. Take online courses for college if you need to. If I'd have someone tell me this I wouldn't have got so burned out out in college. I promise you that it get's harder to return to school once you've been away too long. Don't take your youth for granted. Hope all goes well. =)


----------

